# Aus .mpq audiospur aufnehmen?



## Iwein (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus einer .mpq Datei nur die Audiospur aufnehmen? Bin soundtechnisch ein totaler Versager darum frage ich euch. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Oktober 2005)

Du kannst z.B. mit TMPGEnc die Audio-Spur extrahieren.


----------

